

Ask HN: What are the must-haves for a new startup office? - iusable

My 2 co-founders &#38; I are setting up a new office space for ourselves which is going to be our non-stop work centre for the next few months.<p>We are planning on renting a 3 bedroom apartment and using 1 bedroom + common area as our office. The rest will be used to crash in occasionally and sometimes for extended periods of time by one of us.<p>We want to set up a really productive environment and focus on a fun culture at the same time. All feedback is welcome!
======
ahy1
You need 3 chairs, 3 tables, 3 computers and internet connection. That's all
you must have:-)

Might be nice to have a coffee machine also...

~~~
malandrew
While not a "must-have", I would also add something for storage and
preparation for simple comfort foods. This might be as simple as plates and
utensils or as complex as a small fridge, microwave and hotplate/small stove.
While going on walks is awesome, having to always leave the office to satisfy
hunger/thirst can be a productivity killer, especially if you don't have a
corner store and quick eats right nearby.

~~~
iusable
Couldn't agree more.

We got a 'bar fridge' to store stuff we are hoping to score from sympathetic
friends/family + any deliveries. Also, planning on putting up a 'pantry
budget' for everything from ramen to soda to instant_meals etc.

------
iusable
So far we have

3 chairs 3 desks (regular or standing) 3 extra monitors (all on laptops) 1
printer/scanner/photocopy all-in-one 1 large tv screen for dashboard/stats 1
whiteboard 1 full size fridge 1 couch Broadband connection + wifi router Tons
of ramen/chips/soda/juices/Tea/Coffee/Tea Pot/Cookies Music Cleaning service
Clean bathrooms Insurance (renters) Quiet/Do Not Disturb sign for each desk A
sound policy for meetings & phone calls Quiet fans Plants

------
ayers
White boards for collaborative brain storming and planning. Basic I know, but
could be helpful.

~~~
iusable
Whiteboard +1

